# dupli colour black out black chrome kit in the uk ???



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

any one got any idea where i can get this in the uk , google brings up just american sellers and postage would kill , thats if they would send it even






TIA


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

You can get a post it back company to do it if you wanted buddy


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

not heard of that , will look into it if i cant find a uk stockist buddy :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Ive done it a few times you pay them a flat fee and you order the item its sent to them and then they repost it back to you. Its good for hard to find items, failing that I will ask my mate he is off to the states in a month or so. He always gets me bits when he goes :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks bud :thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Any links to said company(s)? Would interest me for a couple of things! Just did a google and for a 1kg box 300mmx200mmx200mm it was quoting £30-£60 for postage back!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Just a thought but are there any uk alternatives to this kit ? , just need a black chrome spray (in an aerosol can) ?

Tia


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Spray Paint 6 Can Black Chrome Deal With Fold Flat Mask & 10 Caps: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

Any help?


----------

